

Next Generation Mobile Apps - manojdv
http://www.insetlabs.com/admins/sign_up/#############################

======
zachlatta
I guess this is neat. After skimming over the website for a few minutes, I
still have no idea what insetlabs is. Care to explain in the comments?

